# Klein tool bags



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I had bought the a klein hard shell tote about a year ago and used it for a few days before replacing it ( because I wanted to not needed to ) and the bag was built really well. Not this line but probably coming from the same place. I needed more pockets it was the only reason I didn't use it longer.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Our supply house had a new rack with all the models and 
i have to say they look pretty good. I opened up the Tradesman Pro ultimate electrician organizer and it has plenty of storage for drivers and other hand tools. Having gone through 2 tape measures and a flashlight at my last commercial job I am really looking into a closed style bag.

Maybe take a look at this Dewalt (CLC) 11" if you like that style, I've had this one a while and it has held up excellent.


http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DG5582...0BP0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328673269&sr=8-5


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CanadianSparky said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone has one of the new Klein line of tool bags - Trademan Pro Organizers
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/Tradesman Pro Organizers TOOLBAGS-TRADEPRO
> 
> I am in need of a new bag and saw a promo for these at a local supplier but they never had any displays.
> ...


That one looks pretty good.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I got one of the new Extreme Electrician's bags through a promo.

I don't know if the tote has the same tape clip, but I imagine it does.

I know some fellas just carry their tape in a pocket, but I keep mine
on my bag. The loop that holds the cloth strap is to BIG to fit through
a the opening in a roll of 3M tape. Jap wrap fits on there fine because they
sell you more hole than tape, but you can't really get a roll of, say, Super 33+
on and off their oversized loop because of their lousy design.

jap wrap works fine:









3M tape no workee:









BTW, no, that is not the codebook I use. I have a small collection of old books, though nothing
like some of the more illustrious members of the forum. It was just a white background
for the pic I grabbed near my workbench.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> Our supply house had a new rack with all the models and
> i have to say they look pretty good. I opened up the Tradesman Pro ultimate electrician organizer and it has plenty of storage for drivers and other hand tools. Having gone through 2 tape measures and a flashlight at my last commercial job I am really looking into a closed style bag.
> ...


FWIW, having tried the Tradesman Pro, ultimate electrician organizer
bag out, I plan on going back to a Veto. Specifically, the 
big Klein bag has a central zipper, so the top opens, and you reach down
for your tools. With the Veto, the sides zip down, and you reach across
to get your tools. The Veto is much more easier to see and grab the tools
for me. One reason I wanted to try the Klein is that the Veto I have does
not have a good place for a meter -- Veto has a separate meter bag
that clips on to their regular bag, but I have never seen one or found a
place to buy one.

BTW, did I mention, I don't like their tape loop. I wrote Klein an email
today and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rexowner said:


> I got one of the new Extreme Electrician's bags through a promo.
> 
> I don't know if the tote has the same tape clip, but I imagine it does.
> 
> ...


Hey that is a good book i have one i think it was about $49 at that time.. now they are $150....


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

rexowner said:


> I got one of the new Extreme Electrician's bags through a promo.
> 
> I don't know if the tote has the same tape clip, but I imagine it does.
> 
> ...


The tape I get from our suppliers is the bigger hole so it wouldn't be a problem for me. They like to rip us off up here haha.

Now I have a question. I noticed from the pictures that the Klein bags have feet......now I currently have this awful Husky tote(I never should have bought) that has feet and when I go around turns in my truck....even nice easy turns it tips over because the feet stick out almost an inch. So I have to tuck it in a corner so it won't tip. I'm just wondering if you see this being a problem for the Klein or not?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Our supply house had a new rack with all the models and
> i have to say they look pretty good. I opened up the Tradesman Pro ultimate electrician organizer and it has plenty of storage for drivers and other hand tools. Having gone through 2 tape measures and a flashlight at my last commercial job I am really looking into a closed style bag.
> 
> Maybe take a look at this Dewalt (CLC) 11" if you like that style, I've had this one a while and it has held up excellent.
> ...


One of our apprentices have that bag and I actually dont mind it at all.

I was also looking at this one which is starting to win me over because of the large center. http://www.acetoolonline.com/Greenlee-0158-13-11-Cordura-Open-Tool-Carrier-p/gre-0158-13.htm Any thoughts?


----------



## tomthenailer (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll second the Dewalt 11" bag. Especially nice is the yellow parts tray underneath. I made a screwdriver rack from pvc for the middle compartment and I still have lots of room. Also it has yet to tip over.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey that is a good book i have one i think it was about $49 at that time.. now they are $150....


I refer to them from time to time -- just looking at a remodel today
that was done in the 80's and sure enough it was code at the time.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

CanadianSparky said:


> The tape I get from our suppliers is the bigger hole so it wouldn't be a problem for me. They like to rip us off up here haha.
> 
> Now I have a question. I noticed from the pictures that the Klein bags have feet......now I currently have this awful Husky tote(I never should have bought) that has feet and when I go around turns in my truck....even nice easy turns it tips over because the feet stick out almost an inch. So I have to tuck it in a corner so it won't tip. I'm just wondering if you see this being a problem for the Klein or not?


No problem with the feet or tipping with the Extreme Electrician's bag -- it
is very stable when loaded.


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Two of the J-men on our crew have those DeWalt pouches, they seem pretty nice. I bought a Kuny's pouch at Canadian Tire for about $30 CDN that's a little smaller, but still seems like more than enough for all my gear. I've used it for about 6 months, in a heavy industrial environment(high-pressure hose down areas, lots of nasty stuff). I don't baby it, and it's held up well. It just took a little organizing so that I could balance the weight in it.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...0581024P/Kunys+Electricians+Bag.jsp?locale=en


----------

